# HELP ASAP!



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

My harvest mouse has started to scratch a lot & today when giving him new food I have found what looks like thunder fly's little long black moving bugs.

Are they lice?

What do I do to get rind of them?

Help ASAP

Thank You


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't know exactly what the infestation is but treat with Ivermectin, which is useful in killing a plethora of internal and external parasites.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

The bugs might have come from the bedding. I can't tell from your description but a random guess it ticks> An alternative to Ivermectin for parasites is Diatomaceous Earth, a non-chemical powder that you dust their bedding and backs for 4 weeks with every time you clean the cage. It cuts the pests' exoskeletons and kills them, but can't cut/harm mammals. Make sure it is food grade though because it'll get breathed in.

I don't mean to down people who use Ivermectin. It just seems like a lot of people haven't heard of DE.


----------

